# What do you think of my buck and does body build



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Leader 
Purebred Oberhasli buck. 1 1/2 years old. We are planning on getting him registered with the ADGA.


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Sophie
Purebred Alpine doe. 5 years old. She is not registered.


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Stella 
Purebred Alpine doe. 4 years old. Not registered.


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Cinnamon
Purebred Alpine doe. 3 years old. She is registered with the ADGA. Milks gallon a day sometimes a little over.


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Naomi
Nigerian Dwarf Nubian Lamancha cross. 3 years old. She milks a gallon a day. She is my favorite doe. Don't tell the others I said that.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 4, 2016)

Very nice!
How do you like the Oberhasli's? I thought of getting one this year, but haven't yet. I'm getting my first Alpine doeling though!


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

I love them. I only have the buck right now. He is very intelligent and super sweet. He knows shake kisses licks bear hug turn and is halter broke, he also let's little kids ride him.. They make a great meat and milk breed. He weighs around 150-175 pounds.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 5, 2016)

Naomi is my favorite, too.   Like the coloring.


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Naomi is my favorite, too. Like the coloring.


Thank you. She sure has stolen my haert. She is one stubborn thing tho but those things are quickly forgotten when she wants pets.


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

*I would like to hear what you guys think. *
*@OneFineAcre*
*@frustratedearthmother*
@babsbag
*@Southern by choice*
*@Samantha drawz*
*@Goat Whisperer*


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2016)

It's really hard to evaluate a goat from a picture without seeing them walk from the side, front and back and actually putting your hands on them.

But, I'll tell you what I see.

I like Stella the best from the standards.  She has the most level rump angle and is the most level on the top.  She also has the best angle on her rear leg.

The buck is level on the back too, but it looks like he is squatting some in the pic which makes it look like he has too much angle in the rear leg looking at it from the side.  But, I think that's just he way he is standing.

The buck and all of the standard does except Stella have a more steep rump angle than you would want to see on a standard.  But, that could just be the way they are standing in the picture.  That's why you want to see them moving.

Nigerians as a breed tend to have steeper rumps than the standards.

Now, I have Nigerians and I like Naomi.  She has nice plumb teats.  She's a nice angular "dairy" looking doe.


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

Thank you for tyour reply. And yes leader is in sort of a squatting in the pic. Would it help if I got pics of them out of the stanchion, and on all sides?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 6, 2016)

Agree with OFA that it's really hard to judge by a pic on a stand, especially when the goat is not happy being there. 

The buck is squatting so it's hard to judge, but what I do like about him is his brisket extension.  Even though he's not standing straight you can see the brisket development. 

Compare him to Sophie, the doe pictured next.  Her neck leads straight down into her front legs.  She also looks steep in the rump and kinda posty legged in the rear, but it's hard to tell for sure because of her white hair and the white wall.  It kind of all blends together.

Stella is my favorite too.  She's got a nice topline and a nice hip with good length to it.

Cinnamon also looks steep in the hip, but sounds like she's an awesome milker!

I like Naomi too.  I had to look twice at the udder shot.  At first glance it looked like her left teat was half the size of the other one - but it's just pink!

Now, take everything I've said with a grain of salt.   I'm a much better judge of a pygmy goat than a dairy goat.   These are your goats and I'm sure there are things you love about all of them. 

And, seeing them in a more natural state might change everything. 

My question for you - where are their faces????


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Agree with OFA that it's really hard to judge by a pic on a stand, especially when the goat is not happy being there.
> 
> The buck is squatting so it's hard to judge, but what I do like about him is his brisket extension.  Even though he's not standing straight you can see the brisket development.
> 
> ...


Learned something today on our LA
Apparently color does make a difference with Nigerians
This guy has been appraising goats for 9 years and owned a dairy
When  he was appraising Dee he told us that blonde or tan Nigerians were stocky or more cobbly than brown or buckskins


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

Sophie


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

Stella


----------



## TAH (May 6, 2016)

Leader


----------



## TAH (May 7, 2016)

Naomi


----------



## TAH (May 7, 2016)

Cinnamon


----------



## samssimonsays (May 26, 2016)

I don't know how I just saw this... it never showed up that I was tagged.... I don't know much but in my eyes I would number them for best to not as great as the one before it (they are all very nice looking goats!)

Stella, naomi, sophie then cinnamon. Leader is a very nice looking buck as well! I left him out as I compared the ladies to each other only. All are very close in my eyes and you have some very beautiful goats!


----------



## TAH (May 26, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> I don't know how I just saw this... it never showed up that I was tagged.... I don't know much but in my eyes I would number them for best to not as great as the one before it (they are all very nice looking goats!)
> 
> Stella, naomi, sophie then cinnamon. Leader is a very nice looking buck as well! I left him out as I compared the ladies to each other only. All are very close in my eyes and you have some very beautiful goats!


Thank you sam. I am very great full to have these wonderful goats/kids. We are selling Naomi Stella and Sophie sadly . They don't pass requirements to come into Canada.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 26, 2016)

OH NO!!! I am so sorry!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

TAH said:


> Cinnamon


You have nice looking does TAH, i esp like Stella.

Ok so i have been trying to judge udders on my does and i have one who looked a fair bit like cinnamon's udder as a 2.5yr old 2nd freshener. I was under the impression that type of udder was not desired so had planned on not breeding her again. Is this correct or no? The main concern of course being a pendulous udder as she ages.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

TAH said:


> Thank you sam. I am very great full to have these wonderful goats/kids. We are selling Naomi Stella and Sophie sadly . They don't pass requirements to come into Canada.


 i missed this....im so sorry you have to sell them.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jun 1, 2016)

Just curious, what specifically do they not pass to go to Canada?


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Just curious, what specifically do they not pass to go to Canada?


We have to have a vet come thru and make sure all of our animals have not had diseases. Sophie has had hoof rot so that makes it so she can't come, Stella has lumps so if she comes back negative we will have to sell her because she has had something. If they come back with anything they can't go thru the border. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> You have nice looking does TAH, i esp like Stella.
> 
> Ok so i have been trying to judge udders on my does and i have one who looked a fair bit like cinnamon's udder as a 2.5yr old 2nd freshener. I was under the impression that type of udder was not desired so had planned on not breeding her again. Is this correct or no? The main concern of course being a pendulous udder as she ages.


I have looked into it and they said it is very common with Alpine by there second to third freshening.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

TAH said:


> We have to have a vet come thru and make sure all of our animals have not had diseases. Sophie has had hoof rot so that makes it so she can't come, Stella has lumps so if she comes back negative we will have to sell her because she has had something. If they come back with anything they can't go thru the border. I hope this makes sense.



I understand any disease part but hoof rot isnt generally a disease and is typically from wet ground or not trimming enough....most hoofed animals in wet spring climates have some small amount of "hoof rot" unless she actually has white line disease it should clear up with dry ground and routine trimmings.



TAH said:


> I have looked into it and they said it is very common with Alpine by there second to third freshening.



I have not found that to be the case in my alpines but mine come from strong diary lines for the most part. My senior doe was 9yrs when she died and had 8 kiddings. Currently the one with the saggy udder is 6yrs old and had 4 kiddings which is ironic since she is my only registered alpine doe, i think part of her problem is she wont dry up on her left side. I have yet to see this doe freshen though she is bred now. Her last kidding was 2 yrs ago and she is still making milk without being milked  Our Experimental Saneen doe has only freshened once and is still in milk but my she has a nice udder, her mom milked over a gallon a day so i cant wait. 

Really the worst udder so far is the one alpine doe and honestly it looks nothing like the bad udders ive seen online...i literally mean the ones people post in threads about their goats bad udders, not being mean here 

Anyone else heard of it being an alpine trait? If i think about it most of the "bad" udders pics did look to be an alpine breed.


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> I understand any disease part but hoof rot isnt generally a disease and is typically from wet ground or not trimming enough....most hoofed animals in wet spring climates have some small amount of "hoof rot" unless she actually has white line disease it should clear up with dry ground and routine trimmings.


They still won't alow them thru if they have had it.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

TAH said:


> They still won't alow them thru if they have had it.


Well that sucks i'm sorry. I have heard its really hard to almost impossible to get them to ok any goat or sheep to travel thru canada...though easier then just importing them to canada. I wish we could import goat/sheep from canada...not really fair that we cant unless its for slaughter.


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Well that sucks i'm sorry. I have heard its really hard to almost impossible to get them to ok any goat or sheep to travel thru canada...though easier then just importing them to canada. I wish we could import goat/sheep from canada...not really fair that we cant unless its for slaughter.


Yes it does. We are going to go kiko.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

You getting the kiko's from some place in Alaska? i didnt know they lived up there. I want to add kikos and more boer to our meat "herd" (atm 2 goats lol) but that is a ways down the road still.


----------



## TAH (Jun 1, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> You getting the kiko's from some place in Alaska? i didnt know they lived up there. I want to add kikos and more boer to our meat "herd" (atm 2 goats lol) but that is a ways down the road still.


There are a few boar Kiko Savannah cross breeders up there. We are either going to have them shipped from look out point ranch or a ranch in Canada.


----------



## JoyfulGoats (Oct 11, 2017)

TAH said:


> There are a few boar Kiko Savannah cross breeders up there. We are either going to have them shipped from look out point ranch or a ranch in Canada.



If you are looking for a Kiko breeder in Canada, there is Cedar Point Kikos. I’ve never purchased from there, but I’ve spoken a bit to the owner.


----------



## TAH (Oct 11, 2017)

JoyfulGoats said:


> If you are looking for a Kiko breeder in Canada, there is Cedar Point Kikos. I’ve never purchased from there, but I’ve spoken a bit to the owner.


I will look into them, thanks.


----------

